# Norwegian: Get well soon



## Grefsen

Some of my friends in Norway are presently sick with colds  and I would like to write the followingto them* på norsk:*

I'm sorry to hear you have a bad cold and I hope that you get well soon!

Here is my attempt:

*Jeg beklager at du har en dårlig forkjølelse og jeg ø**nsker deg god bedring!*

I believe that the best way to write 'get well soon' *på norsk* is '*god bedring*,' but have a feeling that I need to use *jeg ø**nsker deg* instead of* jeg ** håper deg.

**På* *forh**ånd takk for hjelpen! 
*


----------



## kirsitn

Almost correct, but you can't "ha en dårlig forkjølelse" - that would mean having something like an incompetent cold. You might say "stygg forkjølelse" (literally an ugly cold), or "kraftig forkjølelse" (literally a powerful cold).

The rest of the sentence is perhaps a tiny bit formal, but otherwise fine.


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> Almost correct, but you can't "ha en dårlig forkjølelse" - that would mean having something like an incompetent cold.


 



kirsitn said:


> You might say "stygg forkjølelse" (literally an ugly cold), or "kraftig forkjølelse" (literally a powerful cold).



*Tusen takk for hjelpen kirsitn!* 



kirsitn said:


> The rest of the sentence is perhaps a tiny bit formal, but otherwise fine.



Any suggestions for making what I wrote "a tiny bit" less formal? 

Also is there anything else besides *"god bedring"* that you might want to say to someone who isn't feeling well?  

How about something like "I hope you feel much better now?

My attempt:

*Jeg h**åper du f**ølte mye bedre n**å.** *


----------



## aaspraak

Grefsen said:


> Also is there anything else besides *"god bedring"* that you might want to say to someone who isn't feeling well?
> 
> How about something like "I hope you feel much better now?
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> *Jeg h**åper du f**ølte mye bedre n**å.*



You could write *Jeg håper du føler deg mye bedre nå. *It is also possible without *mye*. 

*Følte* is past tense.


----------



## oskhen

aaspraak said:


> You could write *Jeg håper du føler deg mye bedre nå. *It is also possible without *mye*.


 
Without "mye" is to be preferred.


----------



## Pteppic

A little late, but better late than never, right? For what it's worth, I think the easiest way to de-formalise the well-wishing would be to simply say *God bedring* without the *Jeg ønsker deg* bit. If you want to say something about getting well _soon_ you can include that by saying something like *God (og snarlig) bedring!*

Also, I don't know about the others, but I wouldn't use the word *beklager* unless I'm saying sorry for something I did, either intentionally or not (for instance if the people I'm writing to got the cold from me). In this case I might rewrite the sentence a little, like *Trist å høre at dere er så kraftig forkjølet - god bedring!* (I used the plural you, since there seems to be more than one sick friend - the singular can be substituted without conseqences for the rest of the sentence). 

Oh, and an alternative to *Jeg håper du føler deg bedre* might be *Jeg håper det går bedre med deg/dere* ("I hope you're doing better").


----------



## Grefsen

aaspraak said:


> You could write *Jeg håper du føler deg mye bedre nå. *It is also possible without *mye*.
> 
> *Følte* is past tense.


A good friend of mine who lives in *Oslo* was in the hospital recently and I would like to write to the following to her *på norsk:*

"I hope you continue to feel better."

*Mitt forsøke:*

*Jeg håper du forsette **føler* *deg bedre nå.*


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Very close  Jeg håper du fortsetter å føle deg bedre nå. 
Nå, can be dropped, or replaced with framover.


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> Very close  Jeg håper du fortsetter å føle deg bedre nå.
> Nå, can be dropped, or replaced with framover.


*Tusen takk for et veldig godt forslag. ***
* 
Jeg skal bruk "Jeg håper du fortsetter å føle deg bedre framover."  ***


----------

